# deal or dud?



## Geo (Aug 23, 2012)

i picked these up today from a man that has a warehouse full of electronics he wants to sell. i got them for $5 apiece. the cases are aluminum and each has over a pound of copper wire.each has three ceramic processors that are soldered in, but the legs are gold and i cant see under them to see if any have gold caps. im hoping that after making this first buy, we can get to know each other and and maybe come to a better understanding about what this stuff is worth. not pictured is a tub of 85 pounds of pci boards with mixed in processors and millspec misc. boards for $40. there wasnt a mother board in it. he has around 4K pounds of robotics he wants to sell and i think i can get it at scrap aluminum prices. he wants a price by friday. im very excited about this one.




before anyone ask the question, yes that is a potato gun leaned up against the tree in the background. :lol: now-a-days potato's are too expensive, so ive been shooting tennis balls the neighbors kids keep leaving in my yard. set and match. :lol:


----------



## Rodthrower18 (Aug 23, 2012)

Looks like some excellent material my friend color me green with envy. Hopefully I'll be able to post a pic of the deal we talked about earlier today. I'm excited for the both of us.


----------



## Geo (Aug 23, 2012)

he had one server i paid $20 for (Cysco Systems) with some numbers (cant remember and not going across the acre to find out). :lol: it had 9 boards like the one in the picture, 2 boards that had ceramic processors that had gold caps,top and bottom. and the back plane.im not sure how thick the plating is on the back plane but im not going to complain about it no matter what it is.


----------



## Rodthrower18 (Aug 23, 2012)

That's beyond lovely seeing all of those bridge chips. Looks like there's a gold rush underway in those parts :shock:


----------



## Palladium (Aug 23, 2012)

What would be interesting would be to soak a board in hcl till the chips fall off. Take those chips and segregate them by type and sample each group as to the values.


----------



## Geo (Aug 23, 2012)

that sounds like a GREAT idea.i was really off on those PPros though. i swear my yield was higher than that. maybe i snuck some gold from something else in the mix without realizing it. :roll: this might help me build back some credibility.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 23, 2012)

I figure i lost a little here and their with the pro's myself. I did pretreat, wash, and do all my test properly to process them in the most efficient manner possible. I think the numbers should be right in line with .333 per chip yield. I didn't have the luxury of seeing the chips and seeing the different kinds. Though i do know they were all the same kind, but could have been manufactured in different places under different specs. I have 100 more lbs on the way to find out. All ground!


----------



## mls26cwru (Aug 23, 2012)

at $5 a system, that is a hell of a deal.... from my experience with boardsort, those are Telecom grade boards so that right there is $4.50 a lb... scrap wire, connector ends, and the metal from the case... any heatsinks would be icing to the cake. I would jump on that deal in a second. also from my experiance, you are pretty likely to find a gold bottom on the chips. Use a heat gun and find out!  i love seeing stuff like this


----------



## Rodthrower18 (Aug 23, 2012)

Palladium said:


> I have 100 more lbs on the way to find out. All ground!




Good luck partner we're rooting for you. 8) why are they pregrinding like that?


----------



## Palladium (Aug 23, 2012)

I ask the same question. Only answer i got is that's the way we got them.


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 23, 2012)

The Motorola and the BT chip won't have all gold legs because they were
soldered onto the board. (No need for all gold legs - the one with the all
gold legs are normally only found with the socketed processors)

I would bet that the Motorola will have a gold plate on it though. Probably
the BT chip as well. Mr. Heat Gun works well to get the soldered through
the board ceramic chips off the boards. 8)


----------



## Geo (Aug 24, 2012)

glorycloud said:


> The Motorola and the BT chip won't have all gold legs because they were
> soldered onto the board. (No need for all gold legs - the one with the all
> gold legs are normally only found with the socketed processors)
> 
> ...



thanks glorycloud, i havent been able to go much farther than the pictures show. alas, my material has to take a back burner for right now. with all the new work ive been getting, ive had to take on an apprentice. the young man is eager to learn and is willing to work for an education in refining. i now have material and parts to build a workspace with a real functioning fumehood instead of the makeshift one i am using now.work will begin on it Wednesday.i have things hopping right now. :lol:


----------



## mls26cwru (Aug 24, 2012)

i love tearing systems apart and sorting the scrap out... flatpacks, ceramic processors, tant. capacitors, telecom boards.... makes me all tingly just thinking about it :mrgreen: 

wish i could be there helping you out!


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 27, 2012)

The ones, we call south and north bridge will pay for that server alone. Rest is your bonus.


----------



## kurt (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks like you made a nice score there Geo

Kurt


----------



## Geo (Aug 28, 2012)

thanks kurt. i paid $175 for the stack of image controllers and sold the aluminum cases yesterday for $163 and still have all the copper wire left as well as the power supply's.the two ceramic chips on each board do have gold plated caps on the bottom. the legs are partly plated. ill get some pictures of the processors. the other fiber processor has a nice chip in the middle and some nice gold plated contact pads and the chip pad is gold.after i sell the copper wire and strip the PS's, i may make a good profit on the non PM metals.


----------

